# Good Friday!!!!



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Does anybody know of any meets taking place in Southern Uk on Good Friday....

??


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

You can always start one, a bit short notice though.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd go, if I had a TT.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll come - what do you wanna do ...? Seaside? countryside?

And don't worry abt short notice - the Midnight Marble Arch meet was organised in about 3 days... and excellent it was too..!

Phil - I'm sure you could get a space as a co-pilot /navigator?

L


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You can join our cruise to Maranello if you want ;D


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Maybe we could go down to Brighton, or around that way...and take in some of the counrtyside on the way!!

What do u think....where are u from T7??

Anyone else up for it?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jn 9 M25 so yes - Brighton and along the coast would be good for me...

(although last time i was there I kerbed both nearside wheels on the stupid 2 step granite kerbs along the sea front... )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

What, you live on a motorway?


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Ok..so..is anyone else up for a meet on Friday...or is it just me and L 

Or is it that only me a L are the only ones who surf the net all day at work.... ;D

Am pretty free all day Friday me...we could arrange to meet just off the M25 and take it from there!

I am dieing here!!! HELP........


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm taking my baby to a custom car show on Good Friday. Not that my car has been customised you understand - it's just that the in-laws are staying for the weekend and the F-I-L loves custom cars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Folks

I may well be interested if the weather is decent 8) - thing is I'm down in sunny Southampton(?), so where would be the best place to meet up (and don't say Brighton!! )

Anyone else from down this neck of the woods interested??

Chris.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hey folks, if you can make it west of London and within a fair drive of Sunny Cardiff, I'll be there with bells on....


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I am off to get langered in Southampton, but its gonna be a hot weekend so make the most of it! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Langered? Now there's a term I'm not familiar with. Assume it means summat to do with alcohol?! 

Oh well, have a good weekend. I've got 5 days off and nothing to do with any of them!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Bournemouth/New Forest?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

how about Forest of Dean?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I've never heard of the Forest of Dean - what's it like (apart from full of trees.. :) Doesn't sound like there's much seaside... ?

L


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Only worry is the traffic ??? - it gets chocker down here on Good Friday.......all those damn caravans and people carriers :-/ . Any other day over the weekend is gonna be better surely?

Donna - Langered? And WHY come down to Scum *Cough* sorry Southampton - it's full of Scummers*cough* Saints supporters who are too full of themselves after the flukey weekend win 

Chris.


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

So we any nearer to finding somewhere to go??...lol

Where is the great Wak....is a little quiet !! ???

Am pretty easy for most places friday..especially if its gonna be nice!


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

sounds like Donna's weekend has started early, already on the piss. 

I cant make Friday will be in herfordshire, checking out racing horses and stables.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Well, if the cruise takes you lot through S'hampton, let me know, I will stagger out of a pub and wave! ;D

Sorry Potwash! (Not a Pompey Fan by any chance? ) I'm afraid I have defected to the Saints after Arsenal beat my own Sheffield United (By paying the referee - I might add) 

Then off to Santa Pod Sunday/Monday ;D ;D ;D Drag Racing is nearly as good as TT Cruising! 

DONS - LANGERED for 4 whole days very soon!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

So...is that 3 of us who are up for Friday??


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Pompey fan!?  

No way - mancunian to the core....so a City fan ;D

Have we decided where the cruise is heading from and to?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

The weather forecast says Friday will be the best of the whole weekend so I need to go out!

I make it 4 of us..

Kop (? where are you based)
T7 (Surrey)
Potwash (Soton)
JampoTT (Cardiff)

So we'll have to go for a meet somewhere central - if Bournemouth and New Forest will be too busy what about Salisbury? Marlborough? Cotswolds? Ideally if someone knows a good pub we could meet for lunch at 12:00 and go for a spin the afternoon before heading home...

What you think guys?

L


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I think a meet somewhere in the Cotswolds (Birdlip Hill/Air Baloon pub?) or a bit further west into the Wye valley would be a great idea sometime. Or there is the Royal Forest of Dean, it's huge, excellent scenery, good roads, and many places to meet. As for this Good Friday - sods law I have to be at work again Â  Â :


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

am right next to heathrow airport.

So M25 near junction 8/9 would be good!!

What u think??


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Am very easy..just let me know where is best for the rest of u!

L...if you are going from home maybe we could meet nearer this way and go down together??


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

If you all want the beach and a cruise down the seafront 8) then maybe stick with the original Brighton plan. Or maybe go up towards Oxford way....this pub just outside it looks nice ...
http://members.lycos.co.uk/troutinn/mainindex.htm

If it's brighton how about meeting up around Guildford for a cruise down early morning just in time for food  ?

Chris.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Air Balloon pub is cool....

Lost count of the number of times I've driven the Forest of Dean and Wye Valley just recently (and I'm talking the "just for fun" drives, not actually going A-B)

Bring it on....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I reckon Brighton is too far for JampoTT.. and we did a meet there less than a month ago AND it'll be heaving!

Forest of Dean sounds good but (not sure on geography) isn't it a bit far west for a day trip form London for me?

Sounds like the Air Balloon pub then? Where is that?

Louise (i'm c**p at geography of the UK ;D)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Louise

The air Baloon Pub is at the top of Birdlip Hill on the A417 a few miles south of Cheltenham/East of Gloucester. Lisa know's where it is. As well as the pub, there is a big public car park at the viewpoint on Birdlip Hill that looks down towards Gloucester - fantastic views! Â 8) A further 1/2 an hour drive west will get you into the Forest of Dean and the Wye valley which straddles the English Welsh border. Loads of places to stop, eat, even stayover if you want. Travel past Tintern Abbey, then Chepstow and then you can return to London via the severn bridge - you like tunnels and bridges Â  - and the M4. I've not actually been inside the Air Baloon pub yet (do they do flights?) JampoTT or the rest of the Portmeirion posse Â  probably know best and could advise on the routing and day out. Please don't do it this weekend though, as I can't make it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its west of Gloucester... so might be a trek for you depending where you are coming from.......

Hows about somewhere along a line drawn between Oxford and Gloucester (A40) which should allow for a mostly central location for people, but unfortunately be non-coastal....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Haven't had time to read it all as just about to fly out the door......

But I MAY be able to make a Good Friday meet at the Air Balloon Pub BUT I would have to bring my two boys with me ( so sensible driving only :-[).

Let me know what you decide on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Have your two boys not been on a rollercoaster before? They'll love it....put yer foot down


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well, you saying that, only yesterday we had to go out. Nearly back home and I thought" Nah, the sun's shining, the musics on, lets go for a blast down the dual track " I think they did momentarily look up from their Beanos to wonder why the pages were flapping around but no I don't think they noticed the speed I was going ( momentarily you understand :).

Then back towards home I decided that I would like to try some wheel spins.

I tried at least three times, revving it really high and dropping the clutch and flying off, but no wheel spin.

This time they did look up from their Gameboys (such a short attention span) and enquired " What you doing? , Mummy"
"Playing" I said
" Oh" they said

"That lady is pointing at you, Mummy and that man is shaking his head"
Good, I thought. 
Then it was " Whats that funny smell?"

"That'll be Mummy's Clutch burning out, son. Don't worry, play your Gameboy."

So the answer to your question is yes but I doubt whether they noticed ;D

Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Then back towards home I decided that I would like to try some wheel spins.
> 
> I tried at least three times, revving it really high and dropping the clutch and flying off, but no wheel spin.


Talk about 'boy racers' I think you're a _girl_ racer Lisa Â :

Try it with the ESP off


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You are welcome to stick one on my passenger seat. I guarantee that a few miles into the forest, they'll have eyes fixed firmly on the road, not the gameboy - and with any luck, by the time I'm finished, they'll not know what hit 'em......

Find me a gravel section where I can 4-wheel drift and you'll be cleaning the brown off my leather seats


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Try it with the ESP off


Oh thats what thats buttons for, [smiley=elf.gif]DOH!

I'll be down the supermarket carpark with The Nova Brigade at dusk .

So have you any advise on doughnuts before I show up?



> You are welcome to stick one on my passenger seat. I guarantee that a few miles into the forest, they'll have eyes fixed firmly on the road, not the gameboy - and with any luck, by the time I'm finished, they'll not know what hit 'em......
> 
> Find me a gravel section where I can 4-wheel drift and you'll be cleaning the brown off my leather seats


Y'know I'm sure they'd love that. Â I shall pack the botty wipes and a clean change of shorts, just in case. ;D


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

So....we any closer???.... ;D

and what kinda time was people thinking bout?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I could be up for this also if it around lunch time - I'm actually not at work and feel the need for a cruise [smiley=sunny.gif]
Balloon pub always looks busy when i go passed, so should be ok to meet at.
Bec


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

So thats 5 of us??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Definately count me in if its within an hour of Cardiff (which the Air Balloon is) and if anyone wants a quick hoon around the local roads (or a sedate cruise, can do that too!) just let me know....

So who else is up for Gloucester area?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

All being well, you can count me in


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Okay - I'm feeling decisive - Balloon at 12! 
Can someone post an address (or multimap... : :)

Should be:

Kop 
Potwash 
JampoTT
Bec
Lisa
T7

Kop - if you are still on pls suggest a meet point. I will be doing M25, M4 so could meet at Reading Services..? Can't suggest a time till I know where we have got to get to ;D!

L


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

If i can make it i'll meet you at the balloon pub at 12.

Mines the Misano 225C, with my name on!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Try this:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... oordsys=gb

Air Balloon
Crickley Hill, Birdlip, Gloucester, Gloucestershire, GL4 8JY

You have 2 main choices coming from the east of the country - either head up to Oxford and go straight along the A40, or take M4 to Swindon and then up the A419.......


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Well make sure you all have a good time, won't you Â : Â 



> I think a meet somewhere in the Cotswolds (Birdlip Hill/Air Baloon pub?) or a bit further west into the Wye valley would be a great idea sometime. As for this Good Friday - sods law I have to be at work again Â  Â :


Won't be able to make it - v busy time on my work rota at the moment Â  .

Well if you like it, may be we'll organise a regular meet there?

Have a good time, and take some pics Â 

PS - If you're still there later on, I'll be driving past on my way home at around 7pm in the evening.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yep should be ok, see you there with my two boys!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

L

What time u suggest, reading services on the M4 seems a good idea.

About 11ish???

Not doing anything in the morn so am free when u r!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmm I reckon M4/Cotswolds could be a _bit_ busy on Good Friday morning - lets make it 10:30 - if we get there first we can bags a good table!

Meet you on the forecourt - I'll be in the TT ;D

L


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

OK...10.30 it is!!!

Hope their aint a few TT's on the 4court!!...

Cant u wear a red rose or something!!

;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Reading Services sounds good for 10:30...

Cya there! Black TTC......maybe JohnTT has got some stick on roses for the car....

we gonna go along the M4 and up the 419/7? I work up in Cheltenham sometimes and that road always seems full of police patrols :-/

Looking forward to the pub though, passed it many times and always wondered what it was like...!

Cya tomorrow 
Chris.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Be there or be square, and I might let you play with my new toy


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I bet theres not many TTR's with T7 on the plate though!!!

Potwash - backroads sound like a great idea if you know the way...

btw JampoTT - whats your new toy? Â : : : ;D

L


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

there was one in Reigate today with T7 dont think it was yours L


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hope not - it was outside my house last time I checked! ;D

was it silver, roadster, driven by a bird? TTroy spotted one on the M4 a couple of months ago...

bet the letters didnt start with L though....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw T7 MOO the other day... nice plate 

J3M MX on an MX5 today....

oh, and my new toy? well you'll have to come along and find out.... ;P


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Yep Roadster, and silver no driver though


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

So there will be 3 of us Reading.....

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

what time you aiming to be at the pub so I can meet you there?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

12:00!! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cool i can have a lie in then!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Just negotiated a last minute shift swap, so I can now make it as well ;D Had to sacrifice treble time pay for a bank hol though .... oh well, hope there's no meetings on Easter Monday  10:30 at the Reading services then.



> we gonna go along the M4 and up the 419/7? I work up in Cheltenham sometimes and that road always seems full of police patrols


I've used this road quite a bit over the last few months, it's a superb road, never seems to be much traffic on it. So far, I have never seen any Police patrols on it, may be I've just been lucky :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wow Paul., thats bloody keen!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

;D Cool Paul!!! what dedication to attending!

Donna might be coming with us too (work permitting) so it could turn out to be one of those well attended "last miunte meets" ;D ;D ;D

car is filthy btw so NO comments!

L


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

if its dirtier than mine, Lou, I'll buy you dinner.....

be good to see all of you, really looking forward to it!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> wow Paul., thats bloody keen!!


I've been at work far too much lately, or so it seems, still have to work on the bank hol Monday though, so I thought s*d, I'll see if I can get the day off and somebody else to cover. Normally, it's very difficult to get anyone to cover at short notice, but in this instance, with the bank hol 3x payment, it was not a problem ...

Looks like we could have a good turnout, hope the Balloon pub is good!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> car is filthy btw so NO comments!


Mines not really dirty, but the front is just covered in squashed flies 

Alternative _dirty_ TT meet ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Its going to be the ONLY sunny day of Easter so GET THOSE TOPS OFF!!!!

;D ;D ;D

(did I ever mention I love my car?)

L x


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

L

Dirty cars shouldn't be allowed - mine is in pristine sparkling glorious black - can't have no filthy roadster driving next to me ........

Baggsy(!) keeping 2 cars down the line away from Donna if she turns up.....not sure I want one of her 3 other tyres shooting into my car at 90mph!!  ;D

Chris.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> L
> 
> Dirty cars shouldn't be allowed - mine is in pristine sparkling glorious black - can't have no filthy roadster driving next to me Â ........


Look I _would_ wash it but theres a chance of getting a free lunch out of JampoTT... wont clean the bird poo off till the weekend then... ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

> Look I would wash it but theres a chance of getting a free lunch out of JampoTT... wont clean the bird poo off till the weekend then


You have no chance - Jampo's out there in the middle of a field right now doing doughnuts and stuff through the horse manure 

Shame on you neglecting the poor car


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I ONLY WASHED IT 6 DAYS AGO!!!

and its booked in for the full monty when I go to my folks on Sunday...(BIG driveway, pressure washer etc..)

is that okay sir...?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

I can touch a womans nerve quicker than I can put the foot to the metal ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

well we'll find out tomorrow won't we... ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What a great day, even if it was rather a long drive (Reading - Swindon - Birdlip Hill - Gloucester - Forest of Dean - Monmouth - and then the Wye Valley - Chepstow - Severn Bridge - M4, for those who had to return back to London. Good to meet you all, and put some more faces to names.We had 7 dirty TT's and one with only three wheels on it  We certainly got a lot of looks! Lisa - your boys were such good fun, looked like they enjoyed every minute of the day! Looking forward to seeing some pics.

Paul.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks guys,

Great fun day - good to see Donna, Louise and Lisa (& boys!) again, and good to meet the guys (Kop, Potwash and PaulsTT) for the first time.....

Several "firsts" on that trip - the weirdest being Donna applying false nails at the dinner table, then painting them.... I've *NEVER* seen that at a TT meet before - good on you, hon - certainly makes it less blokey and testosterone filled 

My day started with an M4/M5 drive but at junction 12 (the one before I was getting off) I suffered the same fate as Donna - a blow out. Swiftly changed to the spacesaver, 18" with shredded tyre on the passenger seat, and limped on to the pub. Not a mark on my baby pink shirt either 

It got better though, and with a bit of "trust" in the spacesaver wheel, still managed a bit of a hoon through the forest of dean and down the wye valley......... 

Looking forward to the next one....

See some of you next week, and the rest of you hopefully soon!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Timothy Gaywood - I hereby declare you the quickest 3-wheeled car in the world...thx for guiding us around some great roads! That's certainly one for the future - on a quieter day ;D Now about those two dogs and melons? And did you say you pay more for them being sick on you??! You are one twisted sick man - get back across the border before we lose you completely!! :-/

Lisa, apart from the Man U hat your kids are a laugh - bring em again just so we can see the young one take out some more doors  It's also good to hear the truth coming from them about your poor driving habits - do you reverse up slip roads often?! ??? ;D

Oh well - Lou, Donna & Adam, we looked like a bunch of synchronised swimmers the way we were changing places down the M4!  Nice emergency breaking to avoid that pig holding the radar gun - we shoulda given him the swift two fingers on the way past  

Thanks for the day out - pub, food drive & company were great...

Cockhead ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can't believe Chris actually went for the "rebranding", but once a secret like that is out you might as well go with it!!

Fantastic day guys - really enjoyed myself - even if we did unwittingly get lured into Wales by Boyo Gaywood.

Highlights for me were:

* the moody bird in the denim TTC on the M4 (Donnas theory was she refused to say hello to me becasue she thought I was on the pull....  ;D) 
* leaving two black and a moro TT in the carpark and coming back after lunch to find 3 grey ones - bet that writing will still be on your paintwork even after you wash it Mr Cockhead
* the manicure ;D
* the very picturesque scenery on the afternoon drive - guided by some nutter with a 2CV wheel on his TT...
* finding out about Tims sleeping arrangements... 
* wheelspinning in the carpark at Monmouth 
* Team TT driving back along the M4 and waving goodbye to each of you in turn as you peeled off ;D
* spotting the speed patrol car on the M4 (THANK YOU SO MUCH to the guy in the red car coming the other way who flashed...!!!)

Top day out ;D Must have been worth taking the day off eh Paul... Hope you didnt get in too much trouble for missing your 2pm return time by 5 hours...  ;D

See you all again soon I hope

Louise x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi y'all

Hey what a great day! The sun shone, we had bare shoulders ( off and on) and it felt like a sunny day in July, who would believe it was April.

Well having been on the forum for a year now, thats only my second meet, the first being last Saturday, now I really know what I've been missing.
Seeing, and being a part of, a cruise of 7 TT's snaking through the Forrest of Dean was fantastic, and I want more, more, more.

Great to meet Louise, Donna, Adam, Paul, the cool guy Tim ( my kids words) and of course ,Chris. Well Chris my lads thought your wheel spin smelt the same as Mummy's and wasn't any better even with the ESP OFF! ( I have the Video, performed as expected in an empty carpark, well..... empty apart from us and innocent bystanders). The boys thought you were a great laugh and a real sport( especially as you kicked the ball with them)

Donna, I think you also have a young admirer 

Both slept like babies and dreamt of TT's ( honestly).

When Harry grows up he wants a TT roadster with 3 wheels just like Tim's :-X.

Great food, Great company and a great day out.

When are we doing it again. 8)

(Photos to follow on a seperate thread).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Still think I had the best "burning rubber" of the day 

Will try and get my photos somewhere too, today 

3 wheeled cars are quicker than 4 wheeled ones, so


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

What a great day!!!

Was good to see so many people turn up, especially as it was a last minute meet!! ;D

Look forward to seeing you all again....sooner rather than later...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

'twas a great day, lovely weather as well, not like it is now, 5 dec C on the TT's DIS... 

Apart from the 15 mile westbound queue along the M4, apparently caused by nothing more that a advertising balloon tethered in a field, it was a good drive down. We all managed to stay together, through several sets of lights. Did anybody else see the Merlin purple TT - R17CKS - I actually looked at that car in a dealer in Romford before I bought my car. Is it on here by anychance, Merlins seem rare?

KOP - I'm still laughing at the tale you told me about your (1st there) arrival at the Reading services. Another TT turned up, so over you went, all keen and enthusiastic, but it eventually dawned on you that he was nothing to do with out TT meet, just the 'wrong person in the wrong place' Â  ;D

Louise - I got home by 6pm (4 hours late Â :) but Sarah's getting used to this sort of thing, (I hope...) comes as part of being a TT owner I guess. She will be with me on the Lakes meet Â 

(me) to Donna - 'is that silver leather you have in your car' - 'no it's all the dust' Â :-[ Â 

Cockhead, your car was dusty too - I've never seen someone so upset Â :'( Â  Are those words we wrote in the dust still there Â  Â 

Lisa's cool footballing boys Â 8) - drop kicked a ball over towards (Kop's? ) car and it landed on the rear glass, then bounced onto the spoiler - well if the ball had to land anywhere on the car THAT was the best place Â ;D

(me) in the carpark - Well I can see smoke coming from Cockheads car but it' ain't the tyres that are smoking Â  Burnouts in car parks - Lisa you really are re living your childhood Â  Good try Cockhead Â  It didn't work with the ESP off either, did it Â ;D

Great to finally meet you Tim - thanks for 'guiding' us Â  through the Forest of Dean - a great sight to behold, 6 snaking TT's infront of me! (but I was the lead car on the way out Â :) Some lovely scenery on the way too.

Great company and a great day out. Certainly worth taking the day off, looking forward to doing it again.

Paul.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I think I've got sunstroke, I am freezing!!

Excellent day! got home at 8pm!! and missed the beer  - but didn't care! which is really unlike me 

I am going to wash ROO now I must be mad! But its the dirtiest he has ever EVER been. :-[ That includes the inside, to reset the leather back from Silver to black.

Its very very cold, good job we did the meet yesterday!

Thanks for the company in the Roadster Charlie Pugh! ;D It reminded me of being at home ( my boyfriend snores too!!) Only joking, though I must work on my chat-up lines if thats the effect I have on young fellas, especially hooning around country lanes in the sun! 8) 8)

Many thanx to the Red Astra who tried his best to attract the attention of all four TT's appearing over the horizon to warn us of the Rozzer with camera!

Thank-u kind sir ;D

You should have seen the gutted face on the fed, I think I even read a swear word on his lips! Mind you would he have been able to do us all with a hand-held camera like the guys got done in Wales?

Nice to see everyone and congratulations to Cockhead and Gaywood for the nightmarist surnames of the year awards! 

Hey - could be worse - could be Kebab ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

> I think I've got sunstroke, I am freezing!!


What do you expect when you coat yourself in that spray of yours??!!


----------

